# Weather in January on the Algarve



## lucy1 (Aug 1, 2012)

After two very cold winters in SW France we are thinking of spending December and January on the Algarve. Having researched a little on the Internet, we have seen the winters although short in the Algarve, can be very cold and also the houses and heating systems are not set up for cold weather. We realise it will be winter but do not want to pay for an expensive villa if we end up cold and miserable. Previously we have visited in October and it was still nice and warm.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

You'll see from charts Dec Jan aren't bad it's March we generally get the colder spells, this year Winter came late and April was worst month just check on heating supplied in Villas, if C/H run by bottled gas or electricity give them a miss

Instituto de Meteorologia, IP Portugal


----------



## almadena13 (Aug 2, 2012)

We spent a winter in the Algarve, villa on gas bottles, cost a fortune. Gets very cold at night so make sure you get the fire lit by late afternoon or whatever other heat you have. As soon as the sun drops so do the temperatures - rapidly!

However, it's great by day.


----------

